# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for November 2014

## PercyLucid

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can submit suggestions for the next month's tasks.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Jump into a pile of leaves. - _(dolphin)_
*Basic Task ii* - Find a DC kid and tell him/her it's a dream. What do they respond? - _(Box77)_

*Advanced Task i* - Cut off your hand and serve it for the "turkey dinner" - _(Sensei)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Get into the White House and steal the turkey that the President decided to save for this year... You will now decide the fate of the bird. - _(PercyLucid)_

*BONUS TASK!!* - Become a pilgrim on an adventure to a new world, be it a new country, or an undiscovered planet. Enjoy a feast with the natives. - _(spellbee2)_

----------


## PercyLucid

Sorry for the delay this month  :smiley: 

I am going to be giving a hand to Ophelia with these. Enjoy your wings one more day, tomorrow they will fly away and we all we be hunting them down again with the above tasks.

Good luck  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

I have done basic task 1 and 2 before... Might have to do it again, because they are super fun. The bonus sounds awesome. Might have to go to another planet and have a feast "with" the natives.  :wink2:

----------


## PercyLucid

But... how? Planet Vegeta got destroyed! Oh, you mean in a dream  ::D:  good then :p

----------


## woblybil

The pilgrim sounds like me and I'm always telling kids "It's a dream" But for the rest of it I fear the bird shall be eating me.   ::yddd::

----------


## ThreeCat

Looking forward to my next lucid!  Definitely doing the leaf task this month.  Not sure if I've ever told a child they are dreaming before, but plan to in a few days (maybe tonight?)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

OOOoooookay, I finally have a minute to myself.

Dewinging shall commence! And then we can pour buffalo sauce over them and eat them.

----------


## ThreeCat

> OOOoooookay, I finally have a minute to myself.
> 
> Dewinging shall commence! And then we can pour buffalo sauce over them and eat them.




Nooooooooo!

Just kidding.

----------


## starletdreamer

The leaves one sounds pretty do-able and also telling a DC kid that it's a dream. Love the bonus task  ::goodjob2:: 

As far as cuttin' my arm off?? ::hrm::  Gonna skip that one if ya don't mind.

----------


## Sensei

> The leaves one sounds pretty do-able and also telling a DC kid that it's a dream. Love the bonus task 
> 
> As far as cuttin' my arm off?? Gonna skip that one if ya don't mind.



Not your arm!!! Your hand. Like so:


It isn't just morbid for morbid sake.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I did the leaves one in a WILD but it was super lame haha. I'll post in a bit.

----------


## KestrelKat

I've had such a dry spell in dreaming lately, so we'll see if I can even get lucid this month >___<

But I've dreamt more in the past week than I have all the past month, so hopefully that's a good sign?  Or just really sad for the past month haha.

----------


## ThreeCat

Hey KestrelKat, glad to see you.  I think you will probably get lucid this month  :smiley:   You were the only person to complete the Howl's Moving Castle task, after all . . . .  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yay it's the Ckat twins  :tongue2: 

/me waves

----------


## Aristaeus

Hmm, I think I will just be doing the second advanced task. I'll definitely do the bonus task, too, if I get the chance. Now that I'm not as swamped with homework as I was a month or two ago, it should be easier for me to get lucid again.

----------


## PRtitohp5

Hey guys! This morning I managed to do *basic task II*. I read the tasks of the month while doing a WBTB and remembered to do it! 


*Spoiler* for _Basic task II_: 



The technique was MILD. I was having a dream and noticed some obvious dream signs very late into the dream . I started to do the digital clock reality check but at the same time the dream was fading. I managed to save the dream inducing the "vibrational state" to distract myself from waking up and then getting out of my body OBE style. 

I was walking around a very vivid version of my house. I did some stabilization techniques just in case and got out of the front door, going through it. I remembered the basic task two and started looking around for little kids, lol. There weren't any people outside but I saw a little kid's bike on the side walk. I thought they might be inside (I heard voices) but ignored. I stoled that little kid's bike and started riding it looking for some kids. The bike was super small, it has to be the silliest thing I've ever done  ::chuckle:: . It looked like something out of a cartoon, I rode that little bike like a pro, bunny hopping and stuff.

Then I finally saw a group of kids. There was a big kid (about 19 years old) and three little ones (about 8 years old), they looked like they were from very low socio-economic conditions. The big one looked familiar to me and he even smiled at me and said, "hey tito, what's up!". They were chilling, and the big one was inside a boat or something. Then out of nowhere I said something like, "guess what!? THIS IS A DREAM!!!" (Again all this was in spanish and also I used a lot of unnecessary profanity, something normal in Puerto Rico lol). The big kid said something like, "AHH... Yeaahh dude, you're right!!" and the little kid's didn't say a word but their expression was priceless! I tried to find a picture of a similar expression online and post it but it was unlike anything I've ever seen. The kid's were mind-f*cked!

"Come on dudes let's go flying! We can fly!", was what I then said. An we all went flying! The kids were screaming out of joy. It was like something out of a peter pan movie! Hahaha. It was awesome!


Then I remembered about a post in here that talked about dream drugs, asked the big kid for a joint and started doing my own thing. It was an awesome dream.




I love that feeling of euphoria you get for weeks after a nice and long lucid dream, man !

----------


## Box77

I've said adult people it's a dream but never tried with kids, sometimes they used to be very annoying and I think it could be a great way to get rid off them  ::D:  

I'm looking forward to explore a whole new world!

----------


## PercyLucid

> Hey guys! This morning I managed to do *basic task II*. I read the tasks of the month while doing a WBTB and remembered to do it! 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Basic task II_: 
> 
> 
> 
> The technique was MILD. I was having a dream and noticed some obvious dream signs very late into the dream . I started to do the digital clock reality check but at the same time the dream was fading. I managed to save the dream inducing the "vibrational state" to distract myself from waking up and then getting out of my body OBE style. 
> 
> ...



Awesome job!!

----------


## Nightfeather

> I've had such a dry spell in dreaming lately, so we'll see if I can even get lucid this month >___<
> 
> But I've dreamt more in the past week than I have all the past month, so hopefully that's a good sign?  Or just really sad for the past month haha.




I can relate to this. No real lucids for two months  :Sad: 

I'm not sure if I understand advanced ii: Does the president want to protect or eat the turkey?

----------


## KestrelKat

> I can relate to this. No real lucids for two months 
> 
> I'm not sure if I understand advanced ii: Does the president want to protect or eat the turkey?



I think that is up to your subC haha


I really hope I do get lucid though, as I'm doing my student teacher internship in a first grade classroom and my subC could probably come up with some hilarious 6-yr-old reactions to things.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

basic i




> It was the typical for my front yard in lucids: 8am sunny and bright, and sparkly as if it had rained all night. No DCs anywhere. I waited too long to record this dream, but I remember just fiddling with random shit in the front yard. I even started getting bored because it got dark and cloudy again, and there were no DCs, and I couldn't think of a totm. I finally thought of Percy and recalled the leaves basic task he posted. There weren't many leaves on the ground, and it was kinda muddy still. But I gathered as many leaves as I could with a couple big arm swoops, and made a pile that was as big as me surface-area-wise, but maybe 2 inches tall at best. I just kinda flopped down on them, and instead of a satisfying soft crunch like you would hope, it was an unsatisfying wet, matted down sound. Yay lol.



Creepy Cool WILD + Basic TOTM - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## ThreeCat

Lol, Ophelia.  Not exactly the leaf jump I had in mind  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I shall endeavor to do dolphin's task more justice next time.

----------


## PercyLucid

Funny how something to lead to an expected outcome, can be totally different lol.

----------


## woblybil

> I've had such a dry spell in dreaming lately, so we'll see if I can even get lucid this month >___<
> 
> But I've dreamt more in the past week than I have all the past month, so hopefully that's a good sign?  Or just really sad for the past month haha.



I know about dry spells, My dreams for the last week are even fit for kids to read.....   ::yddd::

----------


## KestrelKat

> I know about dry spells, My dreams for the last week are even fit for kids to read.....



Bahahaha!!

----------


## anderj101

Somehow this month's thread slipped by my mouse pointer. I just did a quick review and no kids have ever appeared in my dreams that I am aware of and have logged. I shall attempt to summon some, but can't promise any results. However, I do sense a Mission Impossible type of turkey extraction in the near future.  :smiley:

----------


## Box77

Became lucid while laughing so hard doing a RC just fur doing some lucid-related jokes with a couple who apparently came from DV and I was so happy that finally I got to know somebody from DV in WL when I noticed the RC was showing another thing and I was like: "Wait a minute, it's a dream actually!! Hey! It's a dream!! Hey, I said it's a dream!!" Then to demonstrate it, I showed them the huge jigsaw puzzle (around a million pieces?  ::chuckle:: ) about a funny parody of batman and co. on the ground, to finally levitate on it for a while. Then I was like "Come on guys, we have to remember some TotM's!!" But no one of us was able to remember any... If they were kids, I would had completed without noticing the basic ii but I didn't remember that one neither. They both were in yellow and black latex dresses or were they just diving suits?  :Uhm:  Not sure, but they looked like superhero suits and the guy's face looked like the Spiderman guy from "The hangover: Superhero edition" and the gal apparently was somebody known from the DV staff, but she looked like one of the girls in the same short film.



I think it was a long wave of induction produced by Oneironaut Zero's latest entry in the Lucid dares thread because of I dreamed that in the nap after I read his Spiderman related post...  ::D:

----------


## FryingMan

> I know about dry spells, My dreams for the last week are even fit for kids to read.....



Say it ain't so, woblybil!

Well my excuse is a long, tiring, double-jet-lag business trip (just long enough to get over the jet lag and start it all over again upon returning home), but I'm adjusting by settling into a strange polyphasic (multi-hour naps and shorter "regular" sleep periods) pattern where my "naps" (whether late morning or early evening even!) are producing some vivid dreams.  Nothing lucid yet but awareness is reasonably high in the dreams, it's just a matter of time.    Dream signs galore everywhere I look, geez.

----------


## Smashem

Aw, I unintentionally jumped into leaves NOT in a pile.  I know what I'm doing tonight. Task here I come

----------


## woblybil

I did Basic Task #1........


11/07/2014
8:30pm I dreamed I was at my old apartment on Center St in Salamanca and decided to go for a walk (paddle) down to the coffee shop around the corner on Broad St.but then thought about the leaf task and even tho I was awake (I thought) I'd look around for a leaf pile and started across the street when it got very dark and I got dizzy and crumpled down into a ball in the street and being dark I was afraid o getting run over so I rolled to the curb and sat on it wondering why the street lights did not come on and then remembered the time change and in a couple of minutes the house and store lights all blinked on along with the street lights.
 I wondered about my dizzy incident and looked at my hands and had assortments of fingers,  five, then six, then three and said I'm dreaming but it seemed to be getting lighter and I thought I'm waking up dammit and rubbed my hands together and checked fingers from time to time and rubbed my hands together whenever I could almost involuntarily.
  I set out paddling west over the street looking for leaf piles but none there in the west end business district so I said I need more speed at first over the street heading back downtown but it was slow so I tried to fly up over the trees which were very thick and got astraddle of some wires I couldn't seem to get out of and had to hold them all together noting they were insulated and lifted each leg in turn over them with the other hand.
   Finally free of wires and treetops I went toward downtown and went back down over a residential area of brick homes and it was still sort of twilight like and looked for leaf piles and there were a lot of smaller shallow ones in yards with kids already playing in them and there was a huge pile in the yard of a monster brick house that the kids were afraid of so I tried to just buzz thru but there was already someone in there, A Girl I think but I blasted out the other side and back across the street barely missing a kid speeding toward me on a snowboard and back over the sidewalk my thoughts turned to *Girls*
 I floated down a side street looking and nothing for me so I went to Main st North and looked but the place seemed dead. Then I looked up to an apartment building high on a cliff-side with a baby clinging to the wall a thousand feet up and I flew up and pried him loose from the walls and asked him how he came to this end with no reply and I floated back down to town with him and landed on a sidewalk near a park and looked for someone to give him to and he started licking my ears, both of them with a long, slender Pink tongue more than a foot long and I asked him "Are you sure you're a boy ?" And he said "They told me I was" and just then a man dressed in a gold suit holding some kind of golden weapon came up to us and said he was a Zombie hunter and needed to shoot me..I told him I'm not a zombie, I'm a lucid dreamer and he said "Oh-yeah, I've heard of that and he wanted to know more but I flew away with the baby to a factory that was letting out and went to the main gate with a guard and handed the little demon over the gate to him and turned and the golden zombie hunter was there again pointing that thing at me and I said you don't want to shoot me this far from home, Maybe I can offer you a ride and I wrapped an arm around him and took off and that's the last thing I remember....(My fingers are out of breath) Then I started to DEILD and thought better of it not wanting to lose what I had already and even then I'm still recalling stuff.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

You were supposed to jump into a pile pf leaves for this task.

----------


## woblybil

> You were supposed to jump into a pile pf leaves for this task.



I likely wrote some things funny, 

I flew in there (unless I should have gone feet first) and there was someone already in there that said "eek"so I flew out the other side which makes me think, You girls might want to poke around with a stick a bit before hopping in, Someone like me or Fryingman may be lurking in there  ::yddd:: 

PS: I don't get these exotic lucid's often lately, And there were so many things I missed that came back later like the leaf piles along the street that I was afraid to get into for fear of being run over and the people walking on the sidewalk while i floated over them looking for a suitable girl victim but they were all couples or lone guys and they were waving to me and asking what I'm doing up there and I answered "I'm lucid dreaming, aint it great?" And I could have gotten another if I had remembered it was a task when I told the zombie hunter and baby demon I was a lucid dreamer and i'm still remembering more too, But if  do get another chance I will be eating the Presidents turkey. .

----------


## FryingMan

> I likely wrote some things funny, 
> 
> I flew in there (unless I should have gone feet first) and there was someone already in there that said "eek"so I flew out the other side which makes me think, You girls might want to poke around with a stick a bit before hopping in, Someone like me or Fryingman may be lurking in there



SSShhhhhhh!!!!!  Dangit, woblybil!   Don't ruin my best hiding place!   Besides, can't speak for woblybil but I'll treat ya right so dive on in  :smiley: 

Besides, nothing to worry about ladies, I was busy last night: kissing my "sister" and scratching her chin with my beard, and heading in to shower with a couple of hot young people but I had to first get a squeegee from the refrigerator but I kept finding only cheese and other incorrect things, by the time I gave up on that and headed to the shower they were done and getting dressed, doh!   Full details (and much more) in the DJ writeup sometime this weekend.

Dreaming is making a good comeback, dreamsigns GALORE last night in two more vivid, multi-scene mini-epics.   Lucidity is just a matter of time now.

----------


## Box77

> .../and looked for leaf piles and there were a lot of smaller shallow ones in yards with kids already playing in them and there was a huge pile in the yard of a monster brick house that the kids were afraid of so I tried to just buzz thru but there was already someone in there, A Girl I think but I blasted out the other side and back across the street barely missing a kid speeding toward me on a snowboard and back over the sidewalk my thoughts turned to *Girls*/...
> 
> .../Then I looked up to an apartment building high on a cliff-side with a baby clinging to the wall a thousand feet up/...



Kids, kids everywhere!!!  ::rolllaugh:: 

Last night I saw a bunch of kids playing in an abandoned ground in front of the building I was visiting, and they were doing some dangerous stuff hanging on some ruins that I was worried one of them was about to fall...  :Thinking:

----------


## ThreeCat

Completed Basic Task: Tell a kid they are in dream.  I goofed the wording a bit, let me know if it's no good  :smiley: 





> I try to think of the other basic. Oh yeah, tell a kid they are dreaming. I am on a path in the woods, and a jogger is coming towards me. She is a kid, maybe like a high school student, but I check just to be sure:
> 
> "How old are you?" I ask.
> 
> She stops running and faces me. "16."
> 
> "You're dreaming!" I say.
> 
> "If you don't shut up, I'm going to hit you," she says.
> ...



Rest of the dream here: "Dream Difficulties" - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views including a big fat fail for the leaf task, as well as an incomplete advanced task (cut your hand off and serve it for dinner)





> You girls might want to poke around with a stick a bit before hopping in, Someone like me or Fryingman may be lurking in there



  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## dolphin

Almost completed the leaf task, but woke up before I could finish it.

Doggies, kitties, and girls; oh my! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

lol woblybil, sorry.. was having trouble reading woblybilese last night  :tongue2: 

Congrats you guys!

----------


## woblybil

> lol woblybil, sorry.. was having trouble reading woblybilese last night 
> 
> Congrats you guys!



Thats ok, Sometimes I don't understand me either.....

----------


## KestrelKat

I still haven't gotten lucid this month but my dreams are getting longer and more vivid, finally!

----------


## FryingMan

> I still haven't gotten lucid this month but my dreams are getting longer and more vivid, finally!



I hear ya brah (sis!).   Longer and vivider (vividder?) every night.   Wings within the week, mark my words!

----------


## Xanous

Basic Task i - Jump into a pile of leaves





> ...My vision returns and I see the door mat that we keep inside. I smile and stand up quickly reaching for the door knob. The basic TOTM is on my mind and when I step outside I look for a pile of leaves. There are two bushes on each side of the porch steps in waking life but here in the dream one of them is the pile of leaves I am looking for. I walk to the edge of the concrete and turn around. I put my hands out and fall back into the leaves. I hear a loud, dry leaf sound... CHISSHSH. As the leaves disperse, I feel and see a dry dead bush appear. I land softly and slide on my back several feet as I hear something like the sound of a buzzing bee hive.. BUZZZZZZZZ.  I recognize this sound from one of my son's toys as I wake up

----------


## woblybil

Just for you Non-Believers   :woohoo: 

7:00pm I ate and laid down on the bed for a nap, I awoke in a nonexistent chair by my desk with another me standing naked leaning over the computer, I actually thought of going back to jumping in the leaf pile for the "eek" in it but instead I roamed around the apartment looking for sex toys that I knew didn't exist but found some in a dresser drawer anyways,
By the time I returned to the living room the other me was gone and I was aware I was lying in bed..All this means !....
 "Never take your eye off the prize"                 ::yddd::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

haha WOW

----------


## woblybil

> haha WOW



 Fortunately I am not the same pervert in real world as I am in dreamworld and I don't believe my dream self cares how my real self thinks but at least my reputation in dreamworld remains intact (I was getting worried)  ::evil::

----------


## Box77

> .../I actually thought of going back to jumping in the leaf pile for the "eek" in it but instead I roamed around the apartment looking for sex/...



There... that could be me some months ago  ::chuckle::

----------


## dolphin

I completed the leaf task!





> I ask him where the leaves are so we can play in them. We go into the backyard and turn the corner to the left. The backyard is a good sized fenced in area with a big lawn and lots of piles of large leaves. I look for a pile that looks big enough and flop on top of them. The leaves are soft but slightly crunchy. I look for a bigger pile and gather some leaves together to make one a couple of feet high. I flop on top of them. Flop! I feel wonderful, feeling the satisfaction of completing a task which took me several lucid dreams to accomplish.



Full Dream-TOTM success-leaf pile - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

I couldn't sleep last night or all day so tonight I try for the turkey and if you can't guess the fate of the turkey,
           Just ask "Daisy Duck" what happened to her.  ::yddd::

----------


## kilham

WILD: I enter dreamland but it's all very dark, the ceiling is very high, maybe it was a church or something like that. As usual, my dream control sucks when I lucid dream by WILD method, I try to imagine a pile of leaves appearing but since it's very dark I know it's going to be very difficult, so instead I search for a DC (90% of my DC are always kids, so there's no problem). I find the kid and tell him it's a dream and he answered: then why don't you wake up mommy??
---- totally unexpected lol.

----------


## KestrelKat

> I hear ya brah (sis!).   Longer and vivider (vividder?) every night.   Wings within the week, mark my words!



Well, I did get lucid... barely.  It was really low-level.  And it turned into my first lucid nightmare ever...  It's was fucking terrifying and when I woke up in the night (at 1:40, after less than an hour of sleep) I couldn't close my eyes for about an hour without feeling that my room was haunted and something was looming over me.  

So yeah.  Lucid, but it wasn't fun.  Still hoping for these tasks!

----------


## woblybil

Sure is quiet around here, ...  ::ghosttown::

----------


## starletdreamer

Just wanted to say hi to yall! I haven't been as frequent in my entries as I would like but getting back on the ball today. I did get lucid but not related to any of the tasks, unless ya wanna add being with Johnny Depp one of the tasks. Tee hee. Refocusing my intent in 5....4....3.....2....1. *Making a really concentrated face while thinking about eating Taco Bell*  :Cheeky:

----------


## starletdreamer

I can totally relate to these types of dreams. lol I will be having a dream about anything else and sex always manages to creep in somehow! lol

----------


## FryingMan

Well mostly vivid dreams continuing but sleep still entirely broken, I passed out last night at 9:30pm and woke around 2:30am, now it's 4:30am I'm in my kitchen in the dark (other than the screen) after having a mug of warm milk and trying not to get freaked out by the surprising reflections of my cat's eyes

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Have some LDs now!!!

----------


## Box77

Basic ii - completed  :Cheeky:  (Hopefully I'll update the full entry in my DJ)





> .../Became lucid while running on a mountain partially covered in snow. Now I'm going downhill and get into the street of the old cinemas from my Grandparent's town. I remember there are some tasks to do and try to remember some of them on the run. I remember the kids task and feel a little bit annoyed because of I was surrounded by a lot of kids playing on a graveyard in the previous dream and I didn't notice it. Anyway, I look to the front and see a group of men talking together. I guess there must be some kids around when a little kid comes out from the group. Apparently he's having a temper tantrum. I get close to him, pick him up and tell him " It's a dream!!!". Then he stops crying and look around kind of surprised. I'm expecting he's going to do something interesting when he starts to cry again. Oops!! I put him down and go away before some of the guys notices that I made him cry louder. Then I think perhaps I could give it one more try. I turn and come back, pick the kid again and tell him once more " Hey!! It's a dream!!!" Once again he stops crying to curiously look around. Then he starts to cry louder than before screaming " DREEEEAAAAAM!!!!!" Ok, that's enough. I put him down and walk away/...



 ::lol::  Woke up after that.

----------


## PercyLucid

> Sure is quiet around here, ...



Seems we are all having some dry spells hahaha. I have been coding like a maniac, so I know my issue with my delay... but... I have done it last night.

Well, here comes my work both both tasks (and a dare):

Speed-run ToTM and a dare dream, one-shot killing a turkey and brief chat with a DC - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*Spoiler* for _Speed-run ToTM and a dare dream, one-shot killing a turkey and brief chat with a DC_: 




13.11.2014Speed-run ToTM and a dare dream, one-shot killing a turkey and brief chat with a DC (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I believe this is possibly the lamest ToTM I have ever worked on, and to be honest, I did not even see this coming. I have been coding for a new dream journal software like a maniac...  and well, every time I woke up in the middle of the night, all I had in my mind was a bunch of code (that I wont paste here lol) and yet, I got a lucid dream. I naturally woke up around 7:30am (alarm clock triggers at 8:00am) and I was laying on my back, just relaxing to wait for the clock. After a while I found myself driving down the street. I was in what I believe to be a manual transmission car, as I had to switch gears manually. I got inside a building and I was driving down the stars, but now, I was riding a red bike:







I was driving through aisles and up and down the stairs, and yet, I had a manual transmission strick to switch gears, realizing how it could be even possible... realizing that it was impossible for a bike and realizing that my car just turned into a bike and I was indoors, so I turned lucid.

I was surprised by the dream, and feared that anytime soon the alarm clock was going to trigger. I saw a small child in the middle of a big empty room and I asked him:
- "What are you grateful for?" 
- Chocolate! - he replied.

I was like, okay... and then realized that asking that was not a ToTM. 
- What is my name? - I asked him.
- Manolo, like the supermarket - He replied (That is not my name nor I have seen a super market named like that.

I recalled I had to tell him that it was a dream, so:
- This is a dream - I exalted. 
- No, I am awake, we are not dreaming - He replied.

I rose my hand and showed it to him, claiming we were in a dream. My hand looked perfectly fine, five perfect fingers... so I was like, what the hell. I looked at my hand again, perfect... another false positive. I knew we were dreaming because of the bike, I looked a third time and then, two of my fingers were overlaying each other and they were like holograms. I realized that the child was doing his own business, but since he replied, I was done.

I then decided to walk backwards, as I believed it was a dare. Simple task... I walked a good 50 steps backwards, but nothing out of the blue happened. 

I then went ahead to remember the other ToTM without much success... so much coding, so little reading I told to myself. I believed that the bonus task was to steal the turkey that the President saved and decide its fate. I figured if I tried to fly outside the building and look for the White House I was not going to make it in time and the alarm clock would ruin it. I pretended that behind a door I was going to find the White House.

I opened the door and I could see grass and heard birds chirping. I was able to see the White House (even though it was a mix of the white house and Congress, looking something like this :smiley: 







I saw the President, but it was not Obama. It was a made up African American dude, dressed in business attire. The First lady was next to him, but also made up. I think she looked Chinese. There was a turkey standing next to them, so I figured it was the turkey they saved. I started feeling my cats in bed and started to feel I was waking up rapidly, so I had to do something... I just grabbed the turkey's neck and said, "Your fate is to die." I started to strangle it and little after, I woke up. Since the dare is to decide the fate, I'd say I completed it, as I have decided it would die. I wouldn't have made the choice though if I wasn't waking up, I would have done something much more exciting. This is somewhat short entry, this dream felt quick, very quick.

----------


## FryingMan

> Have some LDs now!!!



Thanks for the good thoughts - I did make it back to sleep for a decent time (3 hours?) but recall was short and hazy.  Did I mention recently that jet lag SUCKS!?

----------


## PercyLucid

> Thanks for the good thoughts - I did make it back to sleep for a decent time (3 hours?) but recall was short and hazy.  Did I mention recently that jet lag SUCKS!?



Jet lag tricky but easy to deal with! Sure it does impact at a physical level, but you can counter that and re-adjust fast. The trick when you step into the plane.

Time does not exist and neither does Jet Lag! I have traveled from europe to US a lot. When you get into the plane, set the clock on your destination time and start living normally. Fight the will to sleep / eat until it becomes the (destination time) to do so. Do not even think "wonder what times is at home" or "whatever place I was" and just think of current time. You won't have jet lag.

----------


## FryingMan

> Jet lag tricky but easy to deal with! Sure it does impact at a physical level, but you can counter that and re-adjust fast. The trick when you step into the plane.
> 
> Time does not exist and neither does Jet Lag! I have traveled from europe to US a lot. When you get into the plane, set the clock on your destination time and start living normally. Fight the will to sleep / eat until it becomes the (destination time) to do so. Do not even think "wonder what times is at home" or "whatever place I was" and just think of current time. You won't have jet lag.



I have just about the worst possible: 11-12 hours, basically exactly half a day, making it pretty much impossible to pretend you've gone forwards or backwards a day.   I don't care what time it is anywhere else, I'm just exhausted all the time.    I've found it takes about 2 weeks to get completely over a 12 hour change, hopefully this one will be done with soon.

Dreaming had already been starting to get awesome again all this week, just had a bit of a slow night last night.   So here's to hoping it keeps getting better...  thanks for the advice, though!

----------


## KestrelKat

> Seems we are all having some dry spells hahaha. I have been coding like a maniac, so I know my issue with my delay... but... I have done it last night.



I think it's something to do with school being back in session for some of us.  I know my dry spell started pretty much after about a month into the semester.

----------


## PercyLucid

> I have just about the worst possible: 11-12 hours, basically exactly half a day, making it pretty much impossible to pretend you've gone forwards or backwards a day.   I don't care what time it is anywhere else, I'm just exhausted all the time.    I've found it takes about 2 weeks to get completely over a 12 hour change, hopefully this one will be done with soon.
> 
> Dreaming had already been starting to get awesome again all this week, just had a bit of a slow night last night.   So here's to hoping it keeps getting better...  thanks for the advice, though!



Dang... my biggest is 10 hours lol. 

What I did is skipping half a day of sleep or one whole day, or try to sleep after a few hours of being awake. 

Once, my plane took of at 1pm (my, california time) and as I got into the plane, my watch started to say 10pm (9 hours jetlag on this one) so at 3pm Cali time I went to sleep. Sure, I did not sleep a bit, maybe a little, but at least, to have my eyes closed, etc. Got to destination at 8am. Sure, I was tired, but did not sleep the entire day, fought the drive to. At night, I had one of those pills (not from behind the counter of course) to help you to sleep. Slept like a baby the whole night (meh dreams tho) next day, especially at a stomach level I was a bit messed up, but followed the schedule. Sleep at night again (without pill) and went through the day normally. No jet. 

Other time it was the other way around. Plane took of 9pm, which was 6am (it was again going from cali to europe) and for that one I pretty much skipped sleep, until the night of Europe (and was much easier that above situation.)

Now, 12 hours might be harder tho... also, maybe is the bed/pillow that is giving you a hard time? That also make a huge difference, since it's not your own pillow/bed.

----------


## lionizing1

Challenge accepted.

----------


## StephL

I'm rather busy, real-life wise, and my latest two lucky strikes without prep went into trying to lucidly practise my darts-proficiency. Which is exasperatingly difficult. One was over almost when it began, and in the other I didn't manage to get physics, esp. ballistics right. But ToTMs don't quite take my fancy this month...

----------


## ThreeCat

> I'm rather busy, real-life wise, and my latest two lucky strikes without prep went into trying to lucidly practise my darts-proficiency. Which is exasperatingly difficult. One was over almost when it began, and in the other I didn't manage to get physics, esp. ballistics right. But ToTMs don't quite take my fancy this month...



Do you find that lucid practice helps WL proficiency?  I haven't tested this myself...

----------


## StephL

Well - I hope so, I hope it would. But I only managed twice to even give it a try. First was quite a long while back, and that one last week, which didn't immediately break down, had some weird physics. Like the dart flying in slow motion, me being unsure about the proportions, distance of the oche for instance, and I've been wary to trust the gravity. Haha - definitely dream-gravity is not half-gravity, though.  ::D: 
Been a bit blurry, too, optically, and it didn't last for long, but I won't give up just yet. There's been a feature on German TV about LDing, and they had a professional gymnast praising lucid training for it, including for double bars, or how it's called in English. Anyway - you need correct gravity for that as well.
So more realism should do the trick. I "dream of" (irl) doing an OBE-style WILD, and then animating my "sleeping body" to be my personal trainer, or at least to watch her throw, see if I can identify mistakes. Best would be double perspective then, of course, but third would be great as well - watching myself.
So many ideas - like maybe let her "overlay me", while throwing, imagining, she'd shape my throw, while doing it, if that's comprehensible, what I mean. And doing slow-mo, but the throw, not the path of the dart, and notice any little flaws.

Probably I'll put up a camera in real life as the next step, though.  :Shades wink: 

Edit: While I'm at it, with off-topicing: I won my last ranking event on Saturday, three wins 3:0, 3:0, 3:1 and a loss 2:3. Very happy - that puts me in the A league now.

----------


## FryingMan

Well I flew lucidly through some leaves last night, but they were still attached to the tree.   First "flying into the lucid sunset" dream, the pure essence of orange is beyond description....

----------


## woblybil

Here we go again, No email notifications since the 8th, Whats with this thing ? ............

----------


## ThreeCat

Woohoo, FryingMan!  Sounds like an awesome experience.  I will have to try that sometime (flying into the sunset that is, not jet lag).





> Here we go again, No email notifications since the 8th, Whats with this thing ? ............



Did you check your spam filter?  Sometimes they go there to hide...

----------


## Box77

> Well - I hope so, I hope it would. But I only managed twice to even give it a try. First was quite a long while back, and that one last week, which didn't immediately break down, had some weird physics. Like the dart flying in slow motion, me being unsure about the proportions, distance of the oche for instance, and I've been wary to trust the gravity. Haha - definitely dream-gravity is not half-gravity, though. 
> Been a bit blurry, too, optically, and it didn't last for long, but I won't give up just yet. There's been a feature on German TV about LDing, and they had a professional gymnast praising lucid training for it, including for double bars, or how it's called in English. Anyway - you need correct gravity for that as well.
> So more realism should do the trick. I "dream of" (irl) doing an OBE-style WILD, and then animating my "sleeping body" to be my personal trainer, or at least to watch her throw, see if I can identify mistakes. Best would be double perspective then, of course, but third would be great as well - watching myself.
> So many ideas - like maybe let her "overlay me", while throwing, imagining, she'd shape my throw, while doing it, if that's comprehensible, what I mean. And doing slow-mo, but the throw, not the path of the dart, and notice any little flaws.
> 
> Probably I'll put up a camera in real life as the next step, though. 
> 
> Edit: While I'm at it, with off-topicing: I won my last ranking event on Saturday, three wins 3:0, 3:0, 3:1 and a loss 2:3. Very happy - that puts me in the A league now.



I think when practicing those skills during a lucid dream you could gain more experience in dream control rather than any other thing. The camera idea during your WL is a good option as I see it, and much better if it's one of those that can catch thousands of frames per second, I think that could give you a more accurate perspective into what's really happening. 

Sorry to stay off-topic... any other attempts so far?

----------


## woblybil

> Woohoo, FryingMan!  Sounds like an awesome experience.  I will have to try that sometime (flying into the sunset that is, not jet lag).
> 
> 
> 
> Did you check your spam filter?  Sometimes they go there to hide...



At the inception of public  internet I was the 4 millionth person on it with a 286 computer and DOS 3.0... did I check the spam filter indeed!
 Actually as I remember I dumped the history on the 8th and likely some poison cookies from a redirect mirror site.

----------


## Box77

^^ At least you weren't trying to unsuccessfully ( ::tongue::  fortunately for the phone bill of the house) connect your isolated Commodore 128 using Quantum Link...

----------


## StephL

Nope - not yet, Box, but I banged in a maximum of 180 after a long drought just yesternight, going to do the camera thing next week, no time today...

You all go on - happy and (task-)fulfilling dreams I wish you, and I'll put my darting exploits into the passion thread, if I keep on not being able to help myself bragging about it... :Oops:

----------


## Tiny

Basic i completed.  Entered dream through WILD, was flying backwards through a street, and remembered the leaves bit, fall leaves started falling in piles in a row as i flew down the street, remembered that I actually had to jump in one, so I did, but it was on top of the pavement and wasn't really big enough to go really dive in, so I just jumped on top of it a few times XD Hope that counts. 

Tried to do basic ii, but only saw one kid as I was flying through a cafeteria, and he was with some adult leading him away.  I flew after them for a short while but gave up

----------


## KestrelKat

> Basic i completed.  Entered dream through WILD, was flying backwards through a street, and remembered the leaves bit, fall leaves started falling in piles in a row as i flew down the street, remembered that I actually had to jump in one, so I did, but it was on top of the pavement and wasn't really big enough to go really dive in, so I just jumped on top of it a few times XD Hope that counts. 
> 
> Tried to do basic ii, but only saw one kid as I was flying through a cafeteria, and he was with some adult leading him away.  I flew after them for a short while but gave up



Completely off topic, but I LOVE your Nyanko-Sensei avatar!!!  That is actually pretty much my all-time favorite anime ever in like a million years.  I only have to imagine him drunkenly saying "Tadaimaaaaaaaa" and I giggle and people give me weird looks :/

----------


## PRtitohp5

Yes! I chopped off my own hand!

The first time I tried to do this task I failed terribly. I tried to chop my hand with some family at home like I'm supposed to, you know... for the turkey dinner. I grabbed a sharp knife and started to cut off my left hand by the wrist, but it hurted!! I actually felt pain! I even worried, thinking I wasn't actually dreaming. It's crazy... PAIN in a lucid dream! I tried to "magically" remove my hand but also failed.

*Advanced task 1:*

This morning I read a thread about SSILD... I didn't know what it was, so I looked it up and thought it was cool, so I gave it a shot.

I performed SSILD, fell asleep and then after like 10 minutes I awakened by some sensations on my feet, I focused on them and then out of nowhere some crazy vibrations and humming sounds surged violently through my whole body and I couldn't control my dream body I randomly went upward into the sealing, it startled me so I woke up but quickly performed DEILD. I got out of my body, went to the kitchen and the only thing I could find was a butter knife but It was a little sharp tho! I started to cut through my right wrist and it hurted!! Again!! (I got that feeling that I might not be dreaming) I tried not to think about it and I finally did it. But when I moved the rest of my arm (the remaining portion) I appears back again, like if I never chopped it off! haha, I copped it of again and then the same thing happened.. it magically appears right back on! I did this like three more times... and then I finally, I chopped it and it stayed like that!!! I Went to the table and threw that damn thing right in the middle of the table, "here's your turkey!" haha. 

I don't know if that counts, I didn't cook my hand or anything and my family wasn't at home... haha either way it was fun.

----------


## PRtitohp5

> Basic i completed.  Entered dream through WILD, was flying backwards through a street, and remembered the leaves bit, fall leaves started falling in piles in a row as i flew down the street, remembered that I actually had to jump in one, so I did, but it was on top of the pavement and wasn't really big enough to go really dive in, so I just jumped on top of it a few times XD Hope that counts. 
> 
> Tried to do basic ii, but only saw one kid as I was flying through a cafeteria, and he was with some adult leading him away.  I flew after them for a short while but gave up



Nice job, man! I can't seem to find freaking leaves anywhere in my dreams!!! Where I live it's always summer, so maybe that has something to do with it... haha, I've have never seen those kinds of leaves in real life.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I finally, I chopped it and it stayed like that!!! I Went to the table and threw that damn thing right in the middle of the table, "here's your turkey!" haha. [/COLOR]
> 
> I don't know if that counts, I didn't cook my hand or anything and my family wasn't at home... haha either way it was fun.



That was awesome!

----------


## NyxCC

Finally got to post my little painful basic task i  :tongue2: :





> Then I remember the totm about finding a pile of leaves and jumping in it and look around. There is a beatiful blossoming purple magnolia tree and lots of petals on the ground. Could that do? No, wait! It's supposed to be fall right now, but oh the tree looks great and a version with petal jumping would have been awesome too. I decide to scan the area for any proper for the season vegetation and see some leaves on the ground and a few piles of them. As I approach one of the piles, it diminishes in size, so I turn to another pile that is neatly gathered in a wooden crate. 
> 
> At this point, I begin to feel the dream thinning so rush forward and jump into the crate. I fall inside with the leaves and the dream nastily generates a number of metal pieces where I hurt myself. I find myself in a fallen semi seated position thinking about all this. This has been one of the very realistic experiences where you actually jump, fall and hurt yourself. It feels very physical, with great proximity to real life sensations and aching feedback from all body parts and your position. The pain is more towards dull, but equally realistic. In this moment, I hope that the amount of sensory information would help stabilize the dream as is often the case, but the dream comes to its natural end.

----------


## woblybil

Why I can't find any more leaves..
a22717147fc9e22d650f6a7067004abe.jpg

Whaaat?...Are we sinking?...Has everyone abandon ship?.....Yikes!    ::yddd::

----------


## PercyLucid

Nice job folks  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

FINALLY!   Wings for a week but it's better than nothing.   Massive epic night of non-lucids culminated by a couple hard-won late morning lucids:

2014-11-23 EPIC! beauty/bed, barfing sister, squash valley, child stealers; LDs #84, 85 TOTM - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

LDs: (TOTM moments in bold)





> + summary: (lucid #84 TOTM leaves) get lucid, try to gather leaves, fail, fly looking for leaves, bounce off of some guy's bald head, find leaves, fly/jump through pile, guy wants me to clean it up, kids in a cage, I deny writing on the wall, lose the dream when I realize kids are another TOTM and go back to ask them the question
> 
> I'm flying a large UFO vehicle and land with a hard crash on the street outside my childhood home. I'm walking through my childhood home talking to my parents: the dining room, the living room, and out the front door. I call to my parents that I need to pick up the UFO I flew in on. I slowly get lucid as I'm running up the front steps to the street, I know my UFO is shaped like a gigantic motor home and there it is just as I'd imagined. I gesture towards it with my left hand, I want it to collapse into a tiny package and fly into my hand. At first nothing, then it collapses into a small thing, and I will it to fly into my hand, and it does, it's the shape of a coin. At this point I think TOTM leaves, and look around on the street and on the pathways to our neighbor's houses. There are a few leaves scattered on the M's walkway, and a few on the G's driveway, but not nearly enough for a pile and I don't want to jump on to just a few leaves on top of bricks. So I close my lucid eyes [never done this before!] and summon a large pile of leaves, nothing. Then I imagine using my "lucid power" to gather up with the wind all the leaves in the area into a pile and make whooshing gestures with my arms, but nothing happens. OK, I'll go flying to find a pile of leaves. I have to be careful though to stay lucid and remember to land again. I jump up into the air, and there's a white plastic platform hovering about 15 feet up, which I grab with my arms and use to catapult myself higher into the sky.
> 
> I fly over the G's house, and I'm then in a false location, there's a bald (hispanic?) man walking along a tall fence who asks me for directions to something, I ignore his question and want to ask him (or ask him telepathically) where a pile of leaves is. I don't wait for an answer I'm hovering right over him, I use my hands and push off his bald head with my feet to change direction and keep on flying, I feel a little bit bad about this .
> 
> I soon land and "remember" (an actual false memory, not a pretend one) that there are lots of piles of leaves around here (in WL my neighborhood and the park are full of them now). *I see a wooded dirt area in front of a house across the street and know there are piles of leaves there, I see them, and get a running start and launch myself superman style into one of the piles. I bash into it and out the other side and fall to the ground.* I look back at it and notice that it must be a biology experiment because there is steam rising up from the decapitated mountain of leaves. The man who is the owner of the yard asks me to put the "XYZ" back. He then walks by me from left to right and I notice there's a small metal cage with two kids in it, a boy and a girl, the man opens the cage and leaves. I'm amazed not that the kids are in the cage, but that he would leave a stranger with his kids. Kids come out and they mostly are little girls. I get deja vu at this point and think I was here in a dream before. They accuse me of being the one who wrote on the column, I deny it (I don't want to be determined to have been the one who was here before), they insist I did, I look at it and say I didn't, but I clearly see my initials in cursive in my handwriting next to one of the number "7"s written on the column, I say "I didn't write that pink seven" (but I think I did). 
> 
> I get up then and say "I need to fix the pile" and go there to do so, then I stop in my tracks and think "KIDS! The other TOTM, argh, I missed it" and turn around to go back worried about the dream ending, which of course then it does.
> ...

----------


## woblybil

I didn't earn anymore wings but I discovered that "Herkel's" Are cute little six legged space kittens, (I bet you didn't know that did you?)  ::yddd:: 
 I also ate some "Gloo" with Aliens on a strange planet but I forgot to do it as a task,


PS:  :Off topic:  All Alien women are not necessarily hot......:

----------


## woblybil

Hmmph..... No reply in five days?
I guess this means you don't love me anymore  ::ghosttown::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

::blue:: 
.

----------


## KestrelKat

I'm trying not to post until I complete the task ; u ;
I feel like it will happen any day now, because I've had bursts of low-level lucidity often in the past two weeks.

----------


## woblybil

One good thing came of 68.909 members not being able to complete one single task in a week!
My email notifications started working again after 20 days..  ::happy::

----------


## FryingMan

I was busy having epic non-lucids and some short LDs this last week....so all in all a great week for me.  Well I did get the TOTM last Sunday so that's not quite a week...

----------


## NyxCC

> One good thing came of *68.909* members not being able to complete one single task in a week!
> My email notifications started working again after 20 days..



How did you get such a precise number?  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Some last minute LUCIDSPIRATION for the basic taaaaaaaaaask, hurry hurry you can doo eet!!!!!


(that's my son in our front yard)

----------


## Aristaeus

Oh me, oh my... Looks like I won't be making it yet again. Mine college work is really starting to pile up, which is conversely watering down mine dreams. [Shrugs] Oh well; I guess there's always next month.

----------


## KestrelKat

One day to spare and I finally get it!


*Spoiler* for _Basic Task: Jump in a Pile of Leaves_: 



((full dream here.  I was basically in a room with lots of drawers and cupboards, after falling through a hole in my classroom at school.))

A colleague opened a door at the corner directly behind me, which I had not noticed before. They were calling me because the kids would be back soon. I turned and left the room, and was surprised to find myself in the hallway just a few doors down from the classroom I'd started in. How could I be in the same hallway if I'd fallen down that long shaft? I looked down at my hands and realized I was dreaming. I was aware enough to do a task.

I could have gone back to the classroom to tell the kids we were in a dream, but I didn't remember that task... Instead, I went to what I assumed was the door to the outside. I paused before opening it, trying to envision the kind of surroundings I wanted to see. I knew this place was supposed to be the school I teach in, but it was so different that it wasn't too hard for me to envision a new surrounding. One with more trees, and therefor more leaves.

I opened the door, and there was a long lane with houses on each side. All the houses had big front yards with big maple trees. Perfect! Some of the trees were bare, some were green, and some were orange, red and yellow. I think my subC didn't really have a grasp of different seasons being at different times. I did notice that the trees that were colorful seemed to clump together, as did the green trees and the bare trees. 

It was almost like a temporal whatchamahoozit. Like there were different times at the different clumps. 

Anyways, I walked over to one of the clumps of fall trees, and looked around. There were leaves on the ground, but no piles. I was too lazy to rake them up, so I decided to walk along the lane until I spotted the house of a more conscious leaf-raker. It didn't take long for me to find one. There was this big old yard with a decently large pile of leaves.

I stood next to the pile for a moment, and then decided to jump in it the way I do IWL. I stepped back a bit, and hopped through the air right into the center of the pile. At first it was just super normal. I was on my stomach, so I turned so that I was sitting up in the pile. I let myself fall back into the leaves, and then it was like every leaf was a gentle spark.

I could feel a lot of little tingles and waves on my back and the backs of my arms, and there was a sensation of sinking. I felt like I was being sucked in, and then I was completely surrounded by leaves. I stayed there for a moment, and then felt air on my back, and pulled myself up, face down in a pile of leaves at my Oma's house. 

Leaf pile = dream portal?

I dinked around in my Oma's back yard for a bit but lost the dream pretty quick. I kept trying to remember another task to do, but couldn't before I woke up.

----------


## woblybil

I'm getting nowhere with last minute tasks but at least i'm getting there fast..When Tasks get stale I lose interest I guess but soon  ::yddd::

----------


## Box77

::|:  Perhaps if my sleep schedule didn't turn too tight I could be doing something much better... Became lucid last night and I was exploring one of those other worlds where I have a parallel live, and I was comparing that one with what I was able to remember from my WL but didn't remember about the related task... well,  ::chuckle::  at least it had a happy shaky end  ::hump::

----------


## PercyLucid

You better start roasting chestnuts in the open fire... because Jack Frost will bring some awesome lucid challenges for December  ::D:  So better ask Santa for lucid dreams  :smiley:  

I will be posting in a few hours the tasks for December! Stay tuned folks!! 

Awesome job this month everybody!

----------


## PercyLucid

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas... and so are the Task of December!

Check it out!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Dewinging shall commence immediately.

Who wants buffalo wings for dinner tonight!!!

----------

